# Project Kaizen!



## zanat0s (May 28, 2010)

Hi all,

This is a log of project Kaizen. My PC gets upgraded nonstop. I have a friend who manages to supply me with new components and i just get to pay the price difference.

This is was my FIRST build in beggining 2009

CPU: i965 @ 3.4 Oced
Mobo: MSI eclipse X58
memory: corsair XMS 6GB @ 1333Mhz
Graphic Cards: EVGA 295 GTX X 2
Case: TJ07
PSU: Tagan @ 1100 Watt
Cooler: V8
SSd: OCZ value SSD 120 GB
HDD: 500 GB WD blue 16 MB buffer
soundcard: Asus Xonar 1.3 HDMI


This was my rig in beginning 2010:
CPU: i965 @ 3.7 Oced
Mobo: EVGA classified 3X sli V760
Memory: corsair Dominator GT @ 1866 12GB
Graphic Cards: MSI 295GTX Co-op edition
Case: Tj07
PSU: Tagan @ 1100 Watt
Cooler: V10
SSD: Ocz agilty EX 60 GB
ssd: ocz value 120GB
HDD: 500 GB blue 16 MB buffer
soundcard: Asus Xonar 1.3 HDMI

This is my current build WIP! the watercooling will finish hopefully by next saturday:
CPU: i965 @ ... NOT yet OCed
Mobo: EVGA classified 3X sli V760
Memory: corsair Dominator GT @ 1866 12GB
Graphic Cards: Sapphire 5970 X2 CF
Physx: Palit Gt220
Case: Tj07
PSU: Tagan @ 1100 Watt
Ram cooler: GEIL cyclone
SSD: Ocz agilty EX 60 GB
ssd: ocz value 120GB
HDD: 640GB black 64MB buffer
soundcard: Asus Xonar 1.3 HDMI

here are the water cooling parts.. Mobo, CPU and GPU will all get the watercooling treatment!
1 x Koolance Exos-2 V2 schwarz	 
1 x Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)	
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC5970 - Acetal + Nickel	 
1 x Enzotech EVX-58 Classified SN


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

Peekchurz?!?!?


----------



## zanat0s (May 28, 2010)

i am at work now!

will upload pictures of the NON watercooled version and of course pcitures during the installations 

i also got many new fans and lights to make it look "cool"


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

Use www.techpowerup.org if you like  It's free!

Looking forward to seeing some progress!


----------



## zanat0s (Jun 4, 2010)

hey it is finished! 

will upload pictures on sunday!


----------



## zanat0s (Jun 7, 2010)

PC finished! too tired to upload pictures!

CPU oced @ 4.1 Ghz (from 3.2)
MB temps: 42~43

GPU not oced(have an issue here but temps range from 40 to 50



cool!


----------

